# backup PF



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

now that swift has been traded
and every knows that we probably aren't going to sign another powerforward this season.
you guys think chuck hayes is gonna be our backup powerforward...
i like this guy his a monster on the boards but he just cant shoot... maybe work on the shooting and he'll be a great guy to come off the bench


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

You answered everything..., Hayes is our backup PF!


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

Is that good?

I say go after Evans, he can bang inside for rebounds, play D, enforcer type - charles oakley II!

Any word on Mike James?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

JVG is knocking on James' door, I think Atlanta has interest in him also, it's not guarantee that he will play for us next season.

Hayes is a beast, He can play great backup, it's just that last season JVG didnt play him much. Hayes is very efficient, and is a rebound freak. A must have on the team :banana:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

how about Lorenzen Wright? What was his usual worth salary wise?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Lorenzen Wright's Salaries history:
1997	$1,480,000
1998	$1,701,720
1999	$1,923,000
2000	$4,400,000
2001	$4,950,000
2002	$5,500,000
2003	$6,050,000
2004	$6,600,000
2005	$7,150,000
2006	$7,700,000
He is about the same age as Mike James. 
I think he is overpaid.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

i think he would be a solid off the bench power forward. He can also play both the 4 and the 5. Only problem i see there would be his attitude. He is a bit unstable at times. If hes cheap enough, and Mike James isnt out there, i say we pick him up for what hes worth


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I think he is searching for a long contract and thinking about the entire MLE.
I wouldnt want to sign him. 
And by the way in case you forgot we have Steve Novak, who I am high on.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

hayes might have surprised people last season, but will he be able to perform as well now defences will pay him more attention?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I am really hoping he will do well in Vegas next week .. he really needs to work on his mid range jumper, so hopefully that is what his focus in the off season will be... what about Novak.. is he a SF or a PF?


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I realy think Evans would be a good fit for this team because howard isnt getting any younger (but the 11 and 7 he put up last year was nice). I think howard might start mostly because evans still gets aroun 9 rebounds as a 20-25 min guy. I think Mike James is pretty sure on coming back to houston, from what ive read he seems pretty intent on getting here.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> I am really hoping he will do well in Vegas next .. he really needs to work on his mid range jumper, so hopefully that is what his focus in the off season will be... what about Novak.. is he a SF or a PF?


needs to bulk up if he's looking to play the 4, but thats his number 1 goal at the moment, to beef up and get stronger and earn his court time


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I think Battier will have some time at PF, so even if Hayes is listed as our 2nd PF he'll probably only get like 10mpg next season


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Should try to get Danny Fortson. Sonics are done with him, and want him gone.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

For back up, Fortson is like Stro. 
Besides, we can't sign him, he has one more year with Sonics.
A Trade? who are we trading to get him?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> For back up, Fortson is like Stro.
> Besides, we can't sign him, he has one more year with Sonics.
> A Trade? who are we trading to get him?


Fortson works very well with Yao in a half court set. Could have used him to teach Yao toughness (but now that Yao learned it already) back then. And trade? We'd take Luther Head. :biggrin: But seriously, I don't know who could match the salary.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> For back up, Fortson is like Stro.
> Besides, we can't sign him, he has one more year with Sonics.
> A Trade? who are we trading to get him?


We can trade Sura and TE. Fortson would be nice since he only has a year left and would be 6+ mill coming off the cap next season. 

I like Reggie Evans and Greg Buckner. I wonder if we can trade with them or if we can pick them up from FA with just the MLE.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Anybody wants to try Rasual Butler?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Anybody wants to try Rasual Butler?


Hey if the deal is good enough, im all for it


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Rasual Butler is not a PF though. He is a SF, who could play some SG. As for Reggie Evans, he would be great, but i dont see him coming here. Kmart looks to be the odd one out in the Nuggets PF rotation, with Nene starting and Reggie backing him up.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

We need evans here and im not too keen on martin cause he's just a PF with hops without J-Kidd. Chandler is also in the market, due to the wallace report. Think we can get evans or chanler sign-and-trade for Howard?


----------



## laserboy (Jul 5, 2004)

my comment of PF that fits rocket the most 

1) Chandler - excellent rebounder, shot blocker
2) Reggie Evans - good rebound, defence
3) Wilcox - good rebounder + can score too
4) Melvin Ely - good rebounder and blocker, could get him cheap
5) Songalia

Martin is over-rated, injury prone and expensive
L Wright ? .... he is not bad but I think his numbers will keep going down
Fortson .... another injury prone player, and it seems that he cannot get along with every team he played before


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Evans is probably the only realistic one that i would take. Wilcox would fit great but would be to expensive


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

I think one of those possibilities would a sign-and-trade with howard for eithe Wilcox, Evans or Chandl=ler( :clap: ) I want another 7 footer next to YAO!!!!


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

darkballa said:


> I think one of those possibilities would a sign-and-trade with howard for eithe Wilcox, Evans or Chandl=ler( :clap: ) I want another 7 footer next to YAO!!!!



Evans is a free agent I think and wont cost much so the MLE could fetch him. You cant sign and trade Chandler! He's on a contract, only able to trade him normally. Wilcox is the only viable sign and trade option. Plus the bulls and sonics will never accpet howard for chandler or Wilcox straight up. 
They would be doing a "Rudy Gay"!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm actually reasonably comfortable with Hayes as the primary backup (moreso than Howard). While he can't score like Howard, he was a rebounding beast during the time he played and a pretty good defender. He's short, that's a problem, but he positions himself well, fights who he's defending for post position and gets a hand in their face if they shoot over him.

If Houston can actually find an upgrade, great. But I think Hayes would be decent as the primary backup power forward.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> hayes might have surprised people last season, but will he be able to perform as well now defences will pay him more attention?


Dude, it wasn't as if he's an offensive threat last season. He had spectacular rebounding numbers in his short span of minutes and a couple points here and there. There's no need to worry about opposing defenses with Chuck Hayes, yet, unless if he develops a deft touch to score all of a sudden, then teams should be worrying.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Hayes rebounding>>>>>
Ranks #2 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(6.0) 
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(10.0) 
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(16.1) 
Ranks #14 in the NBA in Steals Per 48 Minutes(2.33) 

4.5 rpg in 13.4 mpg= 9.0 rpg in 26.8 mpg :banana: 

looks like another reggie evans to me.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

darkballa said:


> Hayes rebounding>>>>>
> Ranks #2 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(6.0)
> Ranks #10 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(10.0)
> Ranks #3 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(16.1)
> ...




Yeah very similar to reggie evans in stats. but probably shorter


----------



## Rocket Man (Jun 10, 2005)

How about using part of our MLE and sign Othela Harrington. He was just released by Chicago and we could get him for maybe 3.5 Mil or less a season. Was a fairly decent rebounder when he played for us.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Chandler, Evans and Wilcox im pretty sure are out of the picture. Forston could be Evans-like, but he is a cancer in the locker room. We could possibly swing a deal with Bobcats for Ely. Othella might be decent, but to sign him, we probably couldnt sign mike james (i assume he would want all the MLE minimum).


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Rocket Man said:


> How about using part of our MLE and sign Othela Harrington. He was just released by Chicago and we could get him for maybe 3.5 Mil or less a season. Was a fairly decent rebounder when he played for us.





3.5 Mil or thereabouts is about 75% of our MLE! Not worth it.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

crazyfan said:


> 3.5 Mil or thereabouts is about 75% of our MLE! Not worth it.



But he is worth the min.


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes Veteran Minimun of 1.1 Mil. I'll take him for that


----------

